# 5D Mark III & Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

```
<div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/5d-mark-iii-lenses/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Nothing Major

</strong>Another known source has spoken up and said a 5D Mark II replacement will be in quarter 1 in 2012. It was also said the line would include a “surprise”.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses

</strong>Canon has apparently told some dealers in Europe that the 5D2/24-70 kit <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html">will no longer be available</a>.</p>
<p>Signs of a replacement of the 24-70 is starting to show some more signs.</p>
<p><strong>EF 8-15 f/4L

</strong>I have been playing with one for a day or two, trying to figure out how to effectively use a fisheye. I’d like a review up by the end of next week.</p>
<p>More soon, been sick.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

digitalrev have put up a good review of the 8-15 fisheye http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IabjY5AmWOk 
i just purchased a 24-70 f2.8 new on A SPECIAL DEAL with Â£100 off did i make a mistake?


----------



## IWLP (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



bornshooter said:


> digitalrev have put up a good review of the 8-15 fisheye http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IabjY5AmWOk



I think you mean they posted a hey-we're-trying-to-be-the-Top-Gear-of-cameras-by-playing-about-with-new-gear video.



bornshooter said:


> i just purchased a 24-70 f2.8 new on A SPECIAL DEAL with Â£100 off did i make a mistake?



Only if:

a) You will be forced to live under a bridge because you bought the lens rather than paying the rent or mortgage.
b) The lens, aware of these rumors, decides to do itself in, leaving shards of glass embedded in your body.
c) You're more worried about having the latest and greatest, rather than having solid tools.



Really, it's a great lens, capable of great results. It's a matter of whether you're more into carts or horses and how that directs your choices, to twist a colloquialism.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



IWLP said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > digitalrev have put up a good review of the 8-15 fisheye http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IabjY5AmWOk
> ...


i think thats a bit harsh a quality review in my opinion and in many others great youtube channel and yes quite fun rather look at that real world testing than stupid charts


----------



## -zero- (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



bornshooter said:


> i just purchased a 24-70 f2.8 new on A SPECIAL DEAL with Â£100 off did i make a mistake?



No, a 24-70 replacement has been rumored for ages and even if these rumors do turn out to be founded, the current 24-70 is still a great lense

also having bought it at a discounted price you will loose a lot less should you decide to sell it to upgrade.

You will hear it from most of the members here: dont hold off buying gear based on rumors (announced products are something else but even then... cough 8-15mm fisheye... cough... telephoto primes...)

Have fun taking pictures instead of waiting with nothing in your hands


edit: I guess I type too slow


----------



## IWLP (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



bornshooter said:


> i think thats a bit harsh a quality review in my opinion and in many others great youtube channel and yes quite fun rather look at that real world testing than stupid charts



Yeah, it's fun, but I wouldn't call it a real "review." I wanted to see lens results, how it balances on a body and overall thoughts, not an 18-second clip of a dark bus terminal.

Not my cuppa, but it is interesting.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



IWLP said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > i think thats a bit harsh a quality review in my opinion and in many others great youtube channel and yes quite fun rather look at that real world testing than stupid charts
> ...


18 seconds of a 10 minute movie is hardly a big deal and they did give there overall thoughts did they not ?maybe you should watch it clearly again before abusing them and go play with some test charts.you seen the lens in action learned a lot about it seen images produced by it.and as far as balance with the body they only used 1 body so can't bash them for that I'm afraid


----------



## IWLP (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



bornshooter said:


> 18 seconds of a 10 minute movie is hardly a big deal and they did give there overall thoughts did they not ?maybe you should watch it clearly again before abusing them and go play with some test charts.you seen the lens in action learned a lot about it seen images produced by it.and as far as balance with the body they only used 1 body so can't bash them for that I'm afraid



Yes, my last post didn't truly convey my feelings - they _did_ show some of what I wanted. I saw the body on the 5D II, some of their photos and video results in circular and full-frame fisheye and their overall thoughts. I just don't care for their style - no biggie, man. 

The more I see of this lens, the more I want it. And the more I can hear my wife saying, "HOW much?"

D


----------



## J-Man (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

I assume the surprise is the 24-70 replacement, or a 24-105mkII.
I liked the promo video that canon did for the fish zoom.


----------



## bvukich (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



J-Man said:


> I assume the surprise is the 24-70 replacement, or a 24-105mkII.



Hopefully both ;D


----------



## NXT1000 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

what surprise? only one i can think of is internal flash or internal video light?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

The surprise is that the 5DIII, will also feature a built in pop up water pistol, custom comedy shutter sounds and come in a range of polka dot paint job finishes ! I heard it will also be 12mpx to appeal to the Nikon fanboys, feature no weather sealing to attract the Sony snappers and have a 18x13.5mm sensor to capture some of the massive market lead from Panasonic !

It's true ! I read it all on an Internet forum !!!


----------



## macfly (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

Now that's funny!!


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

Is it thinkable to wait for a 24-70 2.8L IS, or maybe a 22-70 2.8L IS, as a replacement for the 24-70 2.8L ?


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



Haydn1971 said:


> The surprise is that the 5DIII, will also feature a built in pop up water pistol, custom comedy shutter sounds and come in a range of polka dot paint job finishes ! I heard it will also be 12mpx to appeal to the Nikon fanboys, feature no weather sealing to attract the Sony snappers and have a 18x13.5mm sensor to capture some of the massive market lead from Panasonic !
> 
> It's true ! I read it all on an Internet forum !!!


Nice specs! Too bad the Sony sensor isn't enough to bring the Sony and Nikon fans these days ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



d3smo said:


> Is it thinkable to wait for a 24-70 2.8L IS, or maybe a 22-70 2.8L IS, as a replacement for the 24-70 2.8L ?



Sure, it's thinkable. Lots of things are thinkable, like waiting for pigs to fly or hell to freeze over. As stated above, a replacement for the 24-70mm has been rumored for a long time. If you don't need the lens now, you can wait. If you need it, buy what's available. Given recent history, even if Canon annonuces the lens tomorrow, you might still have to wait a year to actually get one.


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

Thanks a lot for this very helpfull answer
I'm totaly aware that my question do not have an exact answer, but by posting on "Canon Rumors", i was beliving we can talk about Canon rumors without this kind of trolling


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



d3smo said:


> I'm totaly aware that my question do not have an exact answer, but by posting on "Canon Rumors", i was beliving we can talk about Canon rumors without this kind of trolling



Gotta have thick skin on here!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

My point is that you can certainly wait, and for some it makes sense to wait. But be aware that you might have a LONG wait. Regarding the 22-70mm range, the idea seems plausible given that the predecessor to the current lens was a 28-70mm f/2.8L. But, a while back Canon patented a 24-70mm f/2.8L design (which would thus be a Mk II version) - it did not include IS. So, a straight 24-70mm f/2.8L II is most likely. Lots of folks are hoping for an IS version of the lens, of course.


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

Real thanks now !
And i could replace my answer in context, i do not wait for this lens so urgently, i actually use a 15-85 IS as trans-standard lens ans i'm quite happy using it. But in order to upgrade this lens, i really think about a 24-70. Especially because i have a 10-22, and a 70-200 2.8L, it could be a great solution to full fill all ranges.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



d3smo said:


> Real thanks now !
> And i could replace my answer in context, i do not wait for this lens so urgently, i actually use a 15-85 IS as trans-standard lens ans i'm quite happy using it. But in order to upgrade this lens, i really think about a 24-70. Especially because i have a 10-22, and a 70-200 2.8L, it could be a great solution to full fill all ranges.



I'd stick with the 15-85mm, most likely. On APS-C, that lens outperforms the current 24-70mm f/2.8L (with the exception of vignetting). A new 24-70mm would have to be a significant optical upgrade and add IS for it to be worthwhile switching from the 15-85mm (unless you go FF).


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

I had the chance to test the actual 24-70 on my 7D, and you're partially right, i wasn't outstand by it. But what a sharpness, the L serie is so impressive on that point.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

"The line would include a 'surprise'". So I assume it's a new feature and not a new lens to go with a new body. I hope that "surprise" is not the 3rd use of that awesome 9-pt AF module... ;P


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> "The line would include a 'surprise'". So I assume it's a new feature and not a new lens to go with a new body.



Maybe the surprise will be the elimination of the Direct Print button... :


----------



## d3smo (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

A GPS chip could be great


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

I am waiting for the UPS man to deliver my 8-15 this morning. I have always loved fisheye, but this will be my first "circular" fisheye.

What I will spend the weekend doing is seeing if the Full Frame 15mm image produced is better than the Sigma 15mm fisheye I already have. It does of course have the advantage of the zoom, and also the ability to still be a fisheye on a crop camera (I have a 5DII and a 7D), but to me 95% of the shooting with this lens will be 15mm on a FF camera, and that is where I need image quality. 

To date I have not seen anyone compare it to the existing Canon 15mm or the Sigma 15mm. You can actually buy Sigmas 15mm and 8mm for less than the 8-15, so the 8-15 had better perform.

I love (mostly) DigitalRev, and would call it something between a review and entertainment.


----------



## ions (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



d3smo said:


> Real thanks now !
> And i could replace my answer in context, i do not wait for this lens so urgently, i actually use a 15-85 IS as trans-standard lens ans i'm quite happy using it. But in order to upgrade this lens, i really think about a 24-70. Especially because i have a 10-22, and a 70-200 2.8L, it could be a great solution to full fill all ranges.



That combination works excellently. The 24-70 is a fantastic lens on crop or not.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> "The line would include a 'surprise'". So I assume it's a new feature and not a new lens to go with a new body. I hope that "surprise" is not the 3rd use of that awesome 9-pt AF module... ;P



please don't put dirty thoughts into canon's head ...

I know there are those out there who desperately want GPS tagging ... but I really hope that's not a surprise. I also hope the surprise isn't "in-camera filters" ...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lenses *

We're starting to see some heavy discounting at Futureshop and Henry's. The 5D2 was $3600 with a 24-105 IS USM L, went down to $3400 last week and is now at $3000:
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/category/cameras/22553.aspx?path=089f4b3c9e8c5cf871a5c8266730edecen01&Page=1&PageSize=15&Sort=PriceHtoL

Same package at Henry's:
http://www.henrys.com/Categories/61-Digital-SLR-Cameras.aspx


----------

